# CMOS Date/Time Not Set



## kolterj

I turned my computer on this morning and this meesage appeared as it was booting:
CMOS Date/Time Not Set
F1 to run setup
F2 to load default values

I chose F2 and it defaulted to a 2006 date. I reset the date and time in windows, but am worried about the message.

What should I do to correct this?

Thanks!


----------



## HawMan

Hi.

It looks like your CMOS battery is dying out - Nothing bad, it just means that your date/time/bios settings etc will be lost.

If the error comes back you're going to have to replace the small coin like battery thats on the motherboard.
:wave:


----------



## MorrisD

I had a similar problem. My clock was gaining about 5 minutes every half hour.
I bought a 3V CR2032 coin battery. Am ready to install per eMachine's instructions.
My question is, do I have to worry about backing up, or reinstalling anything after I turn the computer on again - after the new battery is installed??
Thanks!


----------



## Mon

no personal data loss involved if you are replacing the battery....also before u purchase new one why not try to reseat the original one?


----------



## MorrisD

You really think those things move? On a desktop unit?
Anyways, the battery is about 4 years old, and the new one cost about $5.00.
Turns out it's the BIOS info that has to be obtained before pulling the battery since it has to be re-entered when the new battery is installed (unless I'd be willing to revert to "default").
I came up with a neat little trick to remember the settings on all my BIOS pages (without using a Prt Scrn (useless in my case, anyways))... I took some hi-res pictures of the monitor screens with my dig. camera.
I'll let you know how it works out.
(It was upsetting that eMachine just basically said - in their manual - , disconnect all wires and connections to the unit, pull the old battery and insert the new one. NO mention at all about losing all the BIOS info! ) Sheeesh!! Oh well.


----------



## pbradley

This is great information, as I've had the same problem.

Looks like I will have to check on and possibly replace the battery.

The last poster mentions obtaining the BIOS information (as I will lose it when replacing the battery). From where on my computer do I get the BIOS information?

Thanks.


----------

